
Apple’s next iPhone may feature one of Steve Jobs’s last designs - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/05/18/apple-iphone-5-design-steve-jobs/
======
jumpbug
the real source: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-17/apple-said-to-
plan-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-17/apple-said-to-plan-
overhaul-of-iphone-with-bigger-screen.html)

------
calciphus
Except he wasn't a designer...

Take that, life's work of Jonathan Ives!

